#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai Love Poems..

## Chittychangchang

How about a thread for birthday/ anniversary/ love etc poems.

Showing the English and Thai translation...

I'll start with a couple ...

บอกคำเดียวว่ารัก . ว่ารัก รัก รัก - I can say only one word, that is “Love”, “Love”, “Love”

ไม่มีดอกไม้ให้ไป - I have no flowers to give you

มีแค่คำนี้ เป็นภาษาดอกไม้ให้เธอ - I have only this word to give you instead of flowers

ได้ยินแล้วให้เธอช่วยรู้ตัว ว่าฉันมีเธอทั้งหัวใจ - When you hear [this word] [I want you] to understand that my heart has only you

รักที่บริสุทธิ์และทุกๆ ความในใจ - [My] love for your is pure and [your love] is everything in my heart

เธอช่วยรับมันไปได้ไหม ฉันมอบมันให้เธอ - Can you accept this from me? I give this to you.

ให้ดอกกุหลาบสีใด ไม่นานก็คงร่วงโรย - Whatever colour of roses I would give to you will quickly fade

คำพูดจากใจให้เธอ นั้นไม่มีวันโรยรา - The words from my heart [however] will never wilt

นิยามดอกไม้ร้อยพัน เอามารวมกันยังน้อยไป - The meaning of 100,000 flowers all together would be too little

ดอกไม้ดอกไหน ก็เทียบไม่ได้กับรักเธอ. - Flowers can never compare with my love for you.

----------


## Chittychangchang

คินถึงวัน ฉันต้องไป จากเธอห่าง - think of the day I must go away from you

ใจอ่างว้าง โดดเดี่ยว เปลี่ยวนักหนา -my heart is empty and very lonely

ถึงจากไกล ใจฉันลอย ข้ามนภา -though far apart, my heart flies across the sky

กลับคืนมา สู่อ้อมแขน ยอดดวงใจ -back into my darling's embracing arms

----------


## BaitongBoy

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet...

----------


## marybelleaustins

They got great meanings on them.. It amazed me like every word is something on it.. Love to learn more  :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

The was a young man from Hua Hin
His cock was pencil like slim
He rubbed it all day with nam pla
And other dead fish in a jar
Much to his poor wife's chagrin

----------


## charleyboy

^  Proper poetry that is!

----------


## palexxxx

There was a young lady from Phuket ....

----------


## Lostandfound

Her snatch was big as a bucket
"I'm pure" she swore on her heart
In truth she was fond of the baht
For coin she'd let Indians fuck it

----------


## charleyboy

^ You've lost the fookin' plot now!

----------

